# This shouldn't surprise anyone.



## Rick (Feb 8, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ap-bears-fannamechange&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Mykie (Feb 8, 2007)

lol, thank god I didn't bet on that game. And I am a huge Bears fan.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 8, 2007)

That's too fucking funny.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 8, 2007)

This is why I never bet. Even simple money.


----------



## Makelele (Feb 8, 2007)

Last year before the Eurovision song contest there was a guy who said he'd eat a hat full of shit if Lordi wins. Guess what happened?

I wonder if the guy ate all that shit.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, at least he's covering his bet.


----------



## noodles (Feb 8, 2007)

> I think I kind of represent all Bears fans," he said. "Not that I'm saying they're all idiots like me...


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 8, 2007)

Ha, at least he's a man of his word.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 8, 2007)

Look at the upside he can go to Indianapolis and Tennessee now and get all sorts of dumb chicks to put out by telling them he's Peyton Manning.


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Look at the upside he can go to Indianapolis and Tennessee now and get all sorts of dumb chicks to put out by telling them he's Peyton Manning.


----------



## Naren (Feb 9, 2007)

What a moron.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> What a moron.


----------



## Azyiu (Feb 13, 2007)

Look at the brightside, at least he wasn't betting on horse or dog racing...


----------

